
How teens hack their phones (and what it means for the rest of us) - ALee
https://blog.socratic.org/how-teens-hack-their-phones-and-what-it-means-for-the-rest-of-us-677a474eed63#.3b004je4u
======
HoopleHead
And the award for "Most Ridiculous Use of the Word 'Hack'" goes to...

